# X-Men: First Class Teaser Trailer



## Stevetry (Feb 11, 2011)

[youtube]UrbHykKUfTM[/youtube]


please noooooooooooooo


----------



## Ikki (Feb 11, 2011)

EW

I'm 95% sure of that it'll suck sweaty balls. But I'll watch it anyway because hey, it's X-Men. 

Also, it didn't have a huge sign that said "IN THREE DEE"


----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2011)

Although it looks distressingly akin to something that came out of my arse, it may have...at least some potential potential.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 11, 2011)

Can't be any worse than X-Men 3.... can it?


----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Can't be any worse than X-Men 3.... can it?


Naaah, not possible...


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 11, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you ask me, Wolverine was worse then X-Men 3, but not by much.

I was already skeptical of this movie based on the last two, but this trailer makes me wonder even more why I keep watching X-men movies. Right now to me anyways based on the trailers, Thor looks the best of the superhero movies this summer. But Green Lantern and Captain America could also be good.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 11, 2011)

I thought Wolverine kicked ass, not as good as other Marvel films I've seen but damned entertaining.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 11, 2011)

I AM CONFUSED! In wolverine proffesor x was old, in this movie, that is 10 years before the events of wolverine proffesor x is young... CONFUSE!


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm torn between a feeling of fail and awesome.
I think everyone looks too old to be playing younger versions of people.
But I think if I'm able to ignore the X-Men trilogy while watching this then it would probably be alright.
I'm so behind on superhero flicks. I miss SM1/SM2 era.
Also, does anyone know whether or not the song in the trailer was made for the movie? If it's an existing song, I'd like to know the name.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 12, 2011)

it feels like this movie is stupid


----------



## Am0s (Feb 12, 2011)

I am disappointed with all of the x-men films really including this one I was hoping for the Sentinels to appear, but they had like a 2 second appearance, I prefer the cartoon over the films any day, my opinion of course.


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

Whats everyone complaining about? I think it looks pretty alright


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 12, 2011)

better than this.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s70h5BKCHxE[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 12, 2011)

Cuelhu said:
			
		

> better than this.
> 
> * CENSORED!



You shall be receiving a summons in the post soon good sir.  I'm suing you for causing me to drop several IQ points.  Posting that carelessly should be considered a crime!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 14, 2011)

Well the pictures they showed before the trailer a month back was enough to make me think this'll be awful, trailer confirms it.

Saying that I'm one of the few who thought the Captain America trailer was awful but the Thor one looked good.


----------



## Edgedancer (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh god no! I loved X-Men ages ago. I really thought they learn't their lesson with the films, but as long as they make money, it doesnt matter what fans want.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 19, 2011)

Something about the trailers doesn't seem right to me. I don't know if it's because I think it might suck or that it might be good.

Hmm, I'm not sure on this. Will just have to wait and see the movie


----------

